# 05/52 M OxyCodone Or OxyContin Fake OC's ?



## xxnosh0xx (Dec 21, 2008)

So I tried Oxycontin for the first time yesterday.

I payed $3 a pill..

The Pill was small and round and scored 05|52 On one side and on the other side was an M IDK if there was a box around the M or not.

There supposed to be 5mg Oxycontin..

I took 2 and then one cut in half of these 5mg pills ..

I didn't feel anything at all.. 

NOTE: This was my first time ever.

I am wondering what Oxycontin feels like.. Like the kinda buzz or high ?

I think these might have been fakes ??

I have done some research online and There are fakes going around,

Please explain what an Oxycontin high feels like.

Thanks,,,


----------



## diemdepyro (Dec 21, 2008)

Feels like heroin much more addictive though.


----------



## xxnosh0xx (Dec 21, 2008)

Sorry, I have never done heroin.. What does that feel like ?

Thanks,,,


----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Dec 21, 2008)

I have a perscription for 7.5/325 Oxycodone. I take upwards of 3 tabs a day for chronic back pain, and I don't feel anything except pain free until the tabs wear off.
Smoking Hooch works lots better.


----------



## diemdepyro (Dec 21, 2008)

If you are not in pain it will feel like shit nausea, lightheaded, general fatigue........Next day constipation aches flu like feeling.


----------



## Tizzle312 (Dec 21, 2008)

Oxy Contin makes you feel good as hell 
u might throw up your first time but it will still feel good
oxy contin is straight up clean heroin


----------



## Pdiddy (Dec 22, 2008)

if u r on here asking it means u got robbed


----------



## D.Hydr0.DGAF (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't think anyone would sell some OCs for $3, no offence. Hence it's your first time buying them. I've never tried an OC but I've tried just 'bout everything else there is.
For $3 a piece 9 bucks wasn't that bad of a waste, good thing you didn't pay 10 or more a piece. If I'm right I believe OCs go for how much the MG is. Not sure tho.


----------



## xxnosh0xx (Dec 22, 2008)

IDK I felt clear headed and pretty relaxed.. Then I sated to feel like a was going to throw up 2/half hrs later ?

Thanks,,,


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Dec 22, 2008)

hhaahah yeah when i saw the 3 a pill i laughed to oxys are like $10 for 10mgs on the street so the 60 which are hard to find are $60 very potent hard to get per. for...

are you sure there not the round oxycodones which are still good but shit compared to the real OXY!


----------



## xxnosh0xx (Dec 22, 2008)

IDK they look like this 

PIC:







?

Fuck it I just read another post on here and says that just stick with green.. Because everyone who uses oxy fucks up their lifes...

Thanks,,,


----------



## floridafriendless (Dec 22, 2008)

I looked it up in pill search and your description matches what it was supposed to be.
It's odd for a first-timer to not feel 10mgs. What does it feel like? Like something you never want to come down from, the hallmark of addictiveness.


----------



## floridafriendless (Dec 22, 2008)

"Fuck it I just read another post on here and says that just stick with green.. Because everyone who uses oxy fucks up their lifes..."

Recreational narcotics (opiates) are great for people with no hopes or future and for those who aspire to that condition. I know from sad experience. But, hey! The first few highs are great!


----------



## aqueous (Dec 22, 2008)

floridafriendless said:


> "Fuck it I just read another post on here and says that just stick with green.. Because everyone who uses oxy fucks up their lifes..."
> 
> Recreational narcotics (opiates) are great for people with no hopes or future and for those who aspire to that condition. I know from sad experience. But, hey! The first few highs are great!


 
Hey jerk!That's not true!! Haha, just messin. I do them and still have hopes and a future. the key is self control. only do them every once in a while. Every 2-3 weeks or so and you should be fine.


----------



## aqueous (Dec 22, 2008)

As for the pills, a first timer should have definately felt 12.5g. My first time i did 20 and i was fuuuuuucked!


----------



## charliecapoe (Dec 22, 2008)

..maybe you should research the effects of the drug first rather than seeing if there are fakes going around...


----------



## xxnosh0xx (Dec 22, 2008)

Fuck it I have a future...

Fuck opiates.


----------



## johnnyt2184 (Dec 24, 2008)

i was on oxy's for years now take methadone broke my back but sorry them are fake a first timer 12.5 mg you would be floating thats a perfect dose for trying it but ya bro stay away from them they take u down hard and fast but them pills are fake


----------



## johnnyt2184 (Dec 24, 2008)

btw stick to green unless you need it i broke my back and people like you make it harder for me to get my meds


----------



## petejonson (Dec 24, 2008)

those look like the perk 5's with no tylenol


----------



## jordisgarden (Dec 25, 2008)

Man o man stay away unless you wanna spend your life nodding out burning everything around you and seriously if you get on those fucking things you could be dead a year from now. Heroin is easier to kick than oxies because, when you buy heroin most of the time its like 2 % when you take an 80mg oxy ever day you know your getting the 80. The withdrawals are sent from hell. And youll be robbing moms pocketbook before you know it.....its a sad day the day you wake up bro and realize your dope sick from oxies. Then the run of a lifetime starts.


----------



## diemdepyro (Dec 29, 2008)

I have known several(i am one) who have had oxy withdrawal with and without medical care.
Not a pretty sight. I was addicted on a therapeutic dose from a doctor. Trust me do not mess with this stuff. Smack is easier to withdraw from.


----------



## jordisgarden (Dec 29, 2008)

dude there is no such thing as a 5 mg "oxycontin" now there is a immidiate release capsule in 5 mg they are brown and red......the whole point of oxycontin is extended release pain treatment. stay the fuck away from oxycodone, vicodin, dilaudid, methadone, morphine, demerol, percodan, etc..... take em if ya want to know what coming off heroin feels like. that shit will steal 15 years of your life. be careful.


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 2, 2009)

take at least 15mg but 30mg is goooooooooooood


----------



## theganman (Jan 2, 2009)

[email protected] T33 said:


> hhaahah yeah when i saw the 3 a pill i laughed to oxys are like $10 for 10mgs on the street so the 60 which are hard to find are $60 very potent hard to get per. for...
> 
> are you sure there not the round oxycodones which are still good but shit compared to the real OXY!



you sound silly u must live in ky thats where the bread is i get ocs for 15 a pop for 80s


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Jan 2, 2009)

theganman said:


> you sound silly u must live in ky thats where the bread is i get ocs for 15 a pop for 80s


 
the higher milligrams aroung here a a dollar a millie


but the lower the dose are cheaper


ooh and by the way its oxycodone not oxycontin

because i find some at my dads house and the person that actually owns the house has chronic back pain and i asked him and it was stamped with a box 05 l 52 i didnt take them i just asked im not into the pill game anymore


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 2, 2009)

Krayven Sumhead said:


> I have a perscription for 7.5/325 Oxycodone. I take upwards of 3 tabs a day for chronic back pain, and I don't feel anything except pain free until the tabs wear off.
> Smoking Hooch works lots better.


 Sounds like hydrocodone instead of oxy.325 is tha asprin are actimethin cant speel it right.


----------



## RayFromGG (Jan 2, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> If you are not in pain it will feel like shit nausea, lightheaded, general fatigue........Next day constipation aches flu like feeling.


Only if he's stupid and takes too much.


----------



## theganman (Jan 2, 2009)

[email protected] T33 said:


> the higher milligrams aroung here a a dollar a millie
> 
> 
> but the lower the dose are cheaper
> ...


its a good one to get into but just dont take em! but i gotta find my way to my girls pants so i can make some money lol!!!


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Jan 2, 2009)

theganman said:


> its a good one to get into but just dont take em! but i gotta find my way to my girls pants so i can make some money lol!!!


 
haha i was listen to you aint know when i read your comment


----------



## RayFromGG (Jan 2, 2009)

Also, if it's 5/50 it by definition cannot possibly be OxyContin. It can't be anything but xx/0.


----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Jan 4, 2009)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Sounds like hydrocodone instead of oxy.325 is tha asprin are actimethin cant speel it right.


Lookin at my bottle of Oxy's right now. 7.5/325. I believe the Drug Store labels them Percosets. I moved up from Hydrocodone a couple of years ago. Yup the bottle sez 'substituted for Percoset.'
They really DON"T get me high.
My neighbor was MURDERED by his son in law for withholding his OXY's from him. He (neighbor) was confined to a wheel chair from hitting a SEMI head on in his truck. Lost a leg and the other wasn't much good. His son in law shot him in the back of the head with a 12 gauge and then pushed him down a flight of stairs. His (the victim) 6 yo grand daughter found him when she returned from school. She is the murderer's daughter. Happened a couple of years ago.


----------



## Khemi (Jan 4, 2009)

Yikes, thats some crazy shit! 

STAY AWAY FROM OPIATES IF YOU HAVE AN ADDICTIVE PERSONALITY!!! 

What people don't get, is that the high wears off. After taking opiates for a few weeks you don't get the same euphoria you once got. You need them just to keep from going crazy. I am on day 6 of an opiate kick, and I am starting to feel better, but I have a long way to go. For some reason people end up kicking and then going back to the drug. I did it once already, hoping it wont happen again.


----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Jan 4, 2009)

Khemi said:


> Yikes, thats some crazy shit! quote]
> The son in law waived his right to a trial and got sentenced to 28 years, no parole.


----------



## Tizzle312 (Jan 4, 2009)

http://www.oxycontinrx.com/mofcart/OxyContin20SVC.html
any one ever order oxy's from here ? it says " we recognize your confidentianlity and are commited protecting our privacy" 
and no perscription needed and a damn good deal 100 oxy20s for only 59 bucks 
anyone ever try it ?


----------



## dbush_125 (Jan 5, 2009)

so oxy/acet= percocet: which is a nice feeling.. kinda itchy ..maybe nausea.. but just relaxed.

oxycotin=oxycodone.. either extended of immediate release: I've never ingested them just snorted.. and it fucks you up! I like it but get sick of it after awhile.. an oxy 80 will prolly be around 35-60 bux.. ive got rid of them for 60 and have gotten them as cheap as 25.. oxycotin is the best pill high next to morphine. but i only put it in my nose... make sure you wash the time release coating off if it has one.. it'll burn like hell and prolly nose bleed if not.. But don't get hooked. It's real serious.. pz


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 5, 2009)

i love the vics .. EX i agree can be mad addicting ... but i never had a steady supply... have just done a run of 40 in 2 weeks... didnt really NEED to get more


----------



## clover256 (Jan 7, 2009)

$3 for some oscars , you out ya damn mind for real.That shit iss $1 a mg.We used to could get 80s for 40 , those where the days.Ya need to stay away from em for real though.Aftter you take em for a while and the supply runs out , damn you feel like shit.Feels like ya got the flu somethin serious.I spent like 4 years snortin the damn things everyday.At one point i was up to 320 mg a day.Snort an 80 in the mornin when i got up , another round lunch , one round 6 at night and one right before i went to bed.But enough of the ramblin , if your smart stay the hell away from em.Youll feel better in the long run and all your white undershirts wont have green stains on the bottom of em.


----------



## intensive (Jan 7, 2009)

i pay 20 for a oc but thats just me


----------



## Tizzle312 (Jan 8, 2009)

yeah oxy 80 (the green one) is by far the best pill ive ever had next to Roxicodone and Methadone


----------



## hom36rown (Jan 8, 2009)

I took an ecstasy pill with fentanyl in it, which according to wikipedia is 40x stronger than oxycodone. Man, that was an awesome pill. At one point I threw up, but I couldnt even feel it coming...it just shot out of my mouth out of nowhere. It was pretty gnarly. Must be what heroin feels like.


----------



## Timmy the Toker (Jan 12, 2009)

theganman said:


> you sound silly u must live in ky thats where the bread is i get ocs for 15 a pop for 80s
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> You are completely full of shit, Your buying fakes or whoever is selling them is a complete dumbass. 80's go for 40 to 80$ dollars a pill. 15 dollars a pop I would be sniffing them like candy saying " God give me a habit"


----------



## Tizzle312 (Jan 12, 2009)

yeah 15 bucks for an oxy 80 is kind of ridiculous


----------



## rastadiskO (Feb 19, 2009)

you weren' taking OxyContin if you paid $3 a pill, LOL.


----------



## areacode778 (Sep 11, 2009)

those are only 5 mg pills (imprint M 0552)......so $3 is a reasonable price. taking 2 or 3 might not make you feel much of anything....some people just dont get much of a high from prescription pain killers....


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Sep 12, 2009)

[email protected] T33 said:


> ooh and by the way its oxycodone not oxycontin





No oxycodone and oxycontin are two different things.


Oxycodone is a perc.


oxycontin is the good shit =p


----------



## nj12nets (Sep 12, 2009)

percocet (oxycodone) 10s are damn good feeling...5mgs make me tired and feel shitty...I'd stay away from oxycontin...from what I understand that's the main pain killer people get hooked on but Idk. Percs always work well on me if taking 10 but sometimes itchy or hiccups or slight nausea for some people. all codeine based drugs can cause nausea in some people...and just in case you look around and wanna try hydrocodone(vicodin) I don't reccommend it...I didn't feel it as compared to a smaller does of percocets but if you like hydrocodone try to find hydromet cough syrup...i'm sick right now and that shit makes you feel good.


----------



## SOorganic (May 11, 2012)

I just bought two oc 5's for TWO BUCKS off sum homeless dude (I live in the Mission district in San Francisco).


----------



## SOorganic (May 11, 2012)

I was just walking to the corner store to get a pack of smokes and a soda, and the dude walks up to me and offers me the pills. Iv seen the guy a hundred times before and iv always said hi and or whats up.


----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Aug 14, 2012)

I've got perscription for 10/325 oxycodones. 4 per day.

Started on 5/750 hydrocodone about 10 years ago and my doc has been slowly upping the dosage of pain med while decreasing the tylenol cuz of possible damage to my liver.

I've never sold one of my tabs cuz I need them for myself. 

Being dope sick sux balls.


----------



## Multiverse45 (Sep 11, 2012)

If you don't know what they are you shouldn't take them but I'm buying some today they are 5mg oxycodone aka percocet and they work just fine for me ocycontin only comes in 80 and 120 mg as far as I know I don't dare touch those and I'm not gonna pay $60 for an 80 either


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 11, 2012)

OxyContin most certainly does not come in 120mg strength. It used to come in a 160mg pill that was a blue oval, those things rocked but they stopped making them. It now comes (in the US anyway) in 10mg, 15mg, 20mg, 30mg, 40mg, 60mg, and 80mg.


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Sep 11, 2012)

OxyContin 10mg are $8 for me
OC 20mg $15
OC 40mg $30
OC 80mg $55
Although I have seen people pay up to $80 for a single OC pill (80mg). And if you didn't feel anything off the first pill then you were schemed pretty hard, although $6 is nothing.


----------



## SwanSword (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello World! Oxycontin IS oxycodone! The brand Oxycontin refers to a patented timed-release system. The active ingredient in Oxycontin is oxycodone. I weep for you people.


----------



## 2fast92 (Jun 20, 2013)

You got jipped. OC is oxycodone, it's just a brand name and if you've never taken it before that would have gotten you feeling pretty swell.


----------



## Dankfactory (Jun 20, 2013)

OC's have bulldozed the lives of many I knew. If you're a stronger head then the many that succumbed to those things, then by all means, carry on if you choose to do so. We all have free will. Ill throw down a Xannie here and there but that's as far as I venture from Cannabis


----------



## canndo (Jun 26, 2013)

Fake OCs. Seems like Pakistan is selling something that comes in foil pop out strips. 80's, same dark green color, 80 on one side OC on the other. Problem is that I got a partial strip and it said ..minophen on the part I had. Broke one open and it wasn't an OP, it was slightly yellow, crumbly powder that did not crush well. took a half a one and I think something happened but I am not sure. Took a whole one the next day and I am sure there was an effect akin to maybe 10 or 20 mg oxy. BUT I had constipation akin to having taken all of the above of something that worked. I have no idea what I got, maybe very old? Couldn't see the exp. date on the strip. I used to boast that my tolerance was low and I managed it. Well after that last bout with fent. and opana, I screwed it up - it's been months and months since then, tried a vic and was vaguely amused was all, but I KNOW I can't take 40 mg of oxy at once and not feel anything.


----------



## teddy44 (Nov 30, 2014)

xxnosh0xx said:


> IDK they look like this
> 
> PIC:
> 
> ...


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 30, 2014)

2 yr old thread about a pill that has changed completely.


----------



## teddy44 (Nov 30, 2014)

Those are 5 mg oxycodone IR pills. There is FAR too much confusion over OxyContin and Oxycondone on this thread. They are in fact the SAME DRUG. 

Oxycodone is IR or (immediate release). OxyContin is just Oxycodone is a time release or ER, (extended release) form. THEY ARE THE EXACT SAME DRUG. 

The new uncrushable formulation of OxyContin say OP in one side of the pill instead of OC. The number of MG is on the other side. The OC or OP is how you tell if you have the old, OC (can be crushed), or the new, OP (can NOT be crushed) formulation of OxyContin.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 30, 2014)

mmmmmmhmmm...
got it.


----------



## teddy44 (Nov 30, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> 2 yr old thread about a pill that has changed completely.
> View attachment 3303947


They didn't change that much. I'm holding them in my hand. And how rude to put your post right in the middle of mine. Who are you? The King of the "Well Known Members"? Kind of a pig move don't you think, King? ps...your "attachment" blows!


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 1, 2014)

lol...


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 1, 2014)

youre holding in your hand huh..
thinking of mainliner?


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 1, 2014)

hey,theres an 8 yr old thread on "retarded members who dont know shit." you might wanna dig that up also...i hear you started it,but left to go be a politician(republican no doubt) and are now back.to reaffirm your status as heckler of respected and friendly well known members...
"be careful of the toes you step on today,for they may be directly connected to the ass you may have to kiss tomorrow..."
merry christmas.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 1, 2014)

"they didnt change that much.."
bwahaha...


----------



## canndo (Dec 1, 2014)

Oc. And op are entirely different. One is extinct.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 1, 2014)

nonononono...cant be true.:'(


----------



## vro (Dec 1, 2014)

if it is your first time you can take a perc 5 and feel pretty good. you might actually feel really shitty your first time and wonder why people like them so much, you just have to keep trying with low doses until you finally get high.


----------



## atidd11 (Dec 3, 2014)

canndo said:


> Fake OCs. Seems like Pakistan is selling something that comes in foil pop out strips. 80's, same dark green color, 80 on one side OC on the other. Problem is that I got a partial strip and it said ..minophen on the part I had. Broke one open and it wasn't an OP, it was slightly yellow, crumbly powder that did not crush well. took a half a one and I think something happened but I am not sure. Took a whole one the next day and I am sure there was an effect akin to maybe 10 or 20 mg oxy. BUT I had constipation akin to having taken all of the above of something that worked. I have no idea what I got, maybe very old? Couldn't see the exp. date on the strip. I used to boast that my tolerance was low and I managed it. Well after that last bout with fent. and opana, I screwed it up - it's been months and months since then, tried a vic and was vaguely amused was all, but I KNOW I can't take 40 mg of oxy at once and not feel anything.



Which is so odd to me because I've never abused anything besides oxy and I know the old opanas would kick my ass. As would fentynal but 40 mg of oxy would do very little but most likely nothing at all. Prob because oxy was my drug of choice and I abused the shit out of it?


Btw this thread should be deleted because of all the misinformation... Can someone with some clout report this to Sunni. This is a really really shitty thread.


----------



## atidd11 (Dec 3, 2014)

canndo said:


> Oc. And op are entirely different. One is extinct.



What's extinct there are still OP and certainly still oc's maybe not the original 80s...

But I'm pretty sure Teva manufactures the OCs 80s exactly the same as the original ones. Completely crushable


----------



## canndo (Dec 3, 2014)

atidd11 said:


> What's extinct there are still OP and certainly still oc's maybe not the original 80s...
> 
> But I'm pretty sure Teva manufactures the OCs 80s exactly the same as the original ones. Completely crushable



I have gotten strips of them. I believe the ones got were counterfeit and did not work.


----------



## afplabs (Dec 8, 2014)

canndo said:


> I have gotten strips of them. I believe the ones got were counterfeit and did not work.


There are still some really realllllly good crushable green 80s going around.


----------



## canndo (Dec 8, 2014)

afplabs said:


> There are still some really realllllly good crushable green 80s going around.



Right now its best if I haven't found them


----------



## afplabs (Dec 8, 2014)

atidd11 said:


> What's extinct there are still OP and certainly still oc's maybe not the original 80s...
> 
> But I'm pretty sure Teva manufactures the OCs 80s exactly the same as the original ones. Completely crushable


Oh yes they do. I can guarantee this.


----------



## afplabs (Dec 8, 2014)

canndo said:


> Right now its best if I haven't found them


Well, if you need it for pain and your tolerence is too high, a small dose of dxm will.upregulate your receptors. If it's for recreational purposes then yeah, you will always want more no matter how great you really feel.


----------



## Lotsalust (Aug 27, 2015)

The reason why the don't hit like a perk is because there is not acetaminophen. Acetaminophen for some reason, intensifies the effects. Not only that 5's don't really... do anything.


----------



## Sizemore (May 5, 2016)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Sounds like hydrocodone instead of oxy.325 is tha asprin are actimethin cant speel it right.


He's correct they are oxycodone.


----------



## katydue2 (May 27, 2017)

xxnosh0xx said:


> So I tried Oxycontin for the first time yesterday.
> 
> I payed $3 a pill..
> 
> ...


The pill you took was oxycodone 5mg fast release. i have a bottle in front of me for a cancer patient. if you don't have pain why take them? addicting as hell to some people. I've seen it. They start taking them & resorting to heroin at some point. that is a bad road to travel.


----------



## ANC (May 27, 2017)




----------

